# Signed into nextflix with wrong email address-how to fix??



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Recently joined the Roamio family and when I tried to sign into netflix the first time I used my old email address but realized after that my current account is tied to my new email address... But I can't seem to figue out how to sign out under the old ID and back in under the current, active one. 

Any suggestions? It sucks because I've been having to run my PS3 to use netflix but now that I have this I'd love to just run it right from the tivo box...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

On the Account and System Info page there is an option that says "Netflix Account Information".

When I select it there is an option to "deactivate this device". I guess this might do what you need?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You can also sign out within the app itself. Just go up and select the gear icon and choose "Sign out".


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Zoom helps you get to the menus within Netflix.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

literally not one of these suggestions worked, haha... Because I had used my old email address, Netflix DID sign in but it was prompting me to pick which service I want to sign up for since I had already used a free trial with that email address - there was no way around this menu (no Zoom, no gear icon, etc. And nothing showed up under Acct and System Info.

So it turns out the actual process is:



> Press the TiVo button on the remote to access TiVo Central.
> Select Find TV, Movies, & Videos.
> Select Netflix.
> Using the arrows on your remote, enter the following sequence:
> ...


lol!!! who the hell would have ever guessed that? Entering that in instantly brought me back to the early 90's playing Contra on sega genesis (or whatever it was) - that was always the cheat code to get infinite lives or something, haha

What a crazy process though - why not just have an icon on the start page? odd. Oh well it works now... thanks all


----------

